# Chatter weights and beads?



## sharkchum

I've had a overwhelming amount of questions about how I'm rigging up, so here's my tip for the day. The Chatter weights are made by a company called Texas Rattin rig from Houston Texas, and the funny looking little chartreuse bead I put above my hook is from the same company. They only place I've ever seen carry them is Marbuger's Sporting Goods in Seabrook, but I'm sure other places carry them. I modify the chatter weights by adding a size 3 Spro split ring and size 6 Spro power swivel to one end. I tie my main line to the swivel and the leader to the other end. I place the bead on the leader between the chatter weight and the hook. This not only works for croaker, but for live shrimp as well, I've even used this same set up for soft plastics in dirty water with great success. Now this isn't some magic rig that will allow you to limit out every trip, but in certain situations it will increase your catch dramatically. Just ask the people in the 4 other boats that came and anchored up within 20 foot of me this morning, we limited out, they got skunked, all throwing the same bait in the same water. If this helps one person come back to the dock with more fish than they left with, than it was worth my time to post it.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Yep! The company that makes them sets up a booth at the fishing show and you can pick them up at a pretty good discount.


----------



## BIGSTICK

*Thanks!*

I like it. Will have to give it a shot!


----------



## mertz09

They sell them at FTU. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN

Thanks for the tip! Great job on the meat haul two days in a row.


----------



## SwampTrout

this might be a stupid question - but how are you securing the bead in place?


----------



## sharkchum

SwampTrout said:


> this might be a stupid question - but how are you securing the bead in place?


It's not, it just slides up and down the leader between the sinker and the hook.


----------



## Zeitgeist

You added the swivels right?


----------



## gettinspooled

Zeitgeist said:


> You added the swivels right?


" I modify the chatter weights by adding a size 3 Spro split ring and size 6 Spro power swivel to one end."


----------



## Zeitgeist

gettinspooled said:


> " I modify the chatter weights by adding a size 3 Spro split ring and size 6 Spro power swivel to one end."


You too? LOL :headknock Thanks!


----------



## Kolorado_Koolaid

new bucees also has a decent selection. yes, you will pay a slight premium but not horrible


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I used to only use the chatterweight but my buddy got me using the chartreuse rice bead as well. It works great but not when fishing sand/grass potholes because it weighs the bait down and you get lots of grass. I like it for 4 feet or deeper. 
If you use them in the surf I recommend only using the bone colored chatterweight. If you use the chartreuse, gold, pink or any of the hologram colors the spanish mackerel will bite them off left and right.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## mertz09

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I used to only use the chatterweight but my buddy got me using the chartreuse rice bead as well. It works great but not when fishing sand/grass potholes because it weighs the bait down and you get lots of grass. I like it for 4 feet or deeper.
> If you use them in the surf I recommend only using the bone colored chatterweight. If you use the chartreuse, gold, pink or any of the hologram colors the spanish mackerel will bite them off left and right.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Good info there.


----------



## agonzales1981

I use the chatter weights but haven't used the little bead, gonna have to give it a shot.


----------



## Flounder Face

Good info, thanks.


----------



## DCAVA

Purdy good idea sharkchum, gonna try it. Thanks.


----------



## GulfCoast1102

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I used to only use the chatterweight but my buddy got me using the chartreuse rice bead as well. It works great but not when fishing sand/grass potholes because it weighs the bait down and you get lots of grass. I like it for 4 feet or deeper.
> If you use them in the surf I recommend only using the bone colored chatterweight. If you use the chartreuse, gold, pink or any of the hologram colors the spanish mackerel will bite them off left and right.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Interesting! Seems like you might try a really short piece of wire and a small treble hook rigged up as a stinger, fastened up near the chatterweight.

It would probably look ugly, but you may manage to snag some smacs too! lol


----------



## sharkchum

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I used to only use the chatterweight but my buddy got me using the chartreuse rice bead as well. It works great but not when fishing sand/grass potholes because it weighs the bait down and you get lots of grass. I like it for 4 feet or deeper.
> If you use them in the surf I recommend only using the bone colored chatterweight. If you use the chartreuse, gold, pink or any of the hologram colors the spanish mackerel will bite them off left and right.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Thank's, I forgot about the smack's, I've even had trout hit the weight's when I was reeling in. I don't have any plain bone one's, but the holographic tape peels off fairly easy, I'll have to remember that next time I hit the surf.


----------



## Spitflames

i but a barrel sinker then i tie the chatter wheight then tie about a 2' mono leader with a croacker hook and a croacker!!! boy what a set up!!


----------



## bowedup

*Adding swivels*

I add swivels also, but i tie my leader to the swivel,cause thats what tends to do the most twisting.


Zeitgeist said:


> You too? LOL :headknock Thanks!


----------



## reelgame04

Good tip I picked up some at the fishing show I have yet to use them


----------



## Smackdaddy53

sharkchum said:


> Thank's, I forgot about the smack's, I've even had trout hit the weight's when I was reeling in. I don't have any plain bone one's, but the holographic tape peels off fairly easy, I'll have to remember that next time I hit the surf.


Several years ago I was fishing the surf and three or four times I was working the C Word and there was a quick tight line followed by slack and I reeled in nothing but braid. I though my braid to mono knot was failing until I saw one of those silver bastages hit my chatterweight as it was coming through a wave. Their teeth are like ginsu knives.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## mertz09

agonzales1981 said:


> I use the chatter weights but haven't used the little bead, gonna have to give it a shot.


Same here.


----------



## Pasquale06

I will have to try this as well. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Captain Dave

Met Sharkchum on the water. He gave e some of the hardware cause we had one to his 7.. I done feech croaker, but learned from the man he was not BS..ing. Hooked up before he was out of sight after changing over. This was on a slow *** bite / tide. 

He did entertain us with his catch. Feech with em and met sharkchum on the water at time.. First class person that many should take a lesson from.


----------



## fishanywhere

what size do you use, mini, medium or large? Also, do you have a color preference?


----------



## Lucky

Do you slowly reel the croaker in, or let him swim freely?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Fishanywhere -
I like the mini in bone color. The large are too heavy and weigh the croaker down. Sharkchum is adding a swivel and split ring to the mini which is not a bad idea if you don't like line twist.

Lucky-
Hooking croaker:
I like to hook them between the dorsal and tail (top) to make them swim down in deeper water and in the same place but from the belly side to make them swim up when fishing shallow grass. Everyone fishes croaker differently, over potholes usually toss one past a pothole and lift the rod tip slowly and allow the croaker to swim a little and you will feel a thump. Let the fish take it a little, an instant hook set usually pulls the fish off. We like to freespool for ten seconds or so then just lift the rod and start reeling. No need to Bill Dance it. 
Deeper water is a little different, you want to let the croaker freeline even more so it swims around. If you have good bait that has been taken care of you can fish it for many casts, some croaker die after a cast or two if they have been stressed or in a livewell too long with lacking oxygen. Once the gills flare and pectoral fins fold forward it is time for a new one. Dead croaker don't croak or swim, surefire hardhead bait at that point. 
Many people think all you do is hook it, chunk it and that is all it takes to catch fish but many times, as with any lure or other bait, it is not that simple. You still have to fish them effectively. I would rather chunk lures but it never hurts to throw some barking monkeys now and then. 
I have really taken to spinning reels because you can cast further in the wind and when you open the bail to let a fish run there is less resistance. The drag is also superior to a baitcaster for the most part. A Ci4 in the 2500 or 3000 size is a great reel. A longer, medium power fast action rod is a must to get the bait out there.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## glojim

About how much length of leader do you have in between the chatterweight and the bead/hook?


----------



## gut hooked

The products are made in china. The u.s. company imports the finished products. Saw a ton yesterday at FTU on I-10.


----------



## Jean Scurtu

I was trying to use "chatter weight" about 10 years ago when show on the store,for fishing from the bank at ROLLOVER PASS.
But because i don't see improving my catching i don't use any more for my specific fishing at ROLLOVER PASS.
I am fishing just with artificial from the bank.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

gut hooked said:


> The products are made in china. The u.s. company imports the finished products. Saw a ton yesterday at FTU on I-10.


And?

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Shady Walls

Love jewelry on my line.


----------



## gut hooked

Smackdaddy53 said:


> And?
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


So maybe they should come with fortune cookies??????


----------



## txbred

i picked up a package of the exact same chatter weights and teaser beads in your pic, from the fishing show earlier this yr. They've been takin up space in my tackle bag since, only finding the occasional use here and there. So im really glad u posted this. 

Thanks for the post!!


----------



## EdK

Use them in low vis with gulps and 1\16-1\8 jig head. Trout and Reds tear em up.


----------



## NOCREEK

This is the rig I have been using only because it's what I have in my Lil box. Just a short Carolina rig but it seems to catch fish.


----------



## Brandon1107

I use just the rice bead, I've heard they are just repackaged beads from Hobby Lobby but I've never verified. 
B


----------



## Flounder Face

NOCREEK said:


> This is the rig I have been using only because it's what I have in my Lil box. Just a short Carolina rig but it seems to catch fish.


And if you replaced that lead weight with a brass weight it would make more noise and attract more fish. Just my opinion.
And to the OP and others I really appreciate the info.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Brandon1107 said:


> I use just the rice bead, I've heard they are just repackaged beads from Hobby Lobby but I've never verified.
> B


And you joined the 30" club before me with it...killin me!


----------



## aquafowlr

*Weights*

Just throwing it out there. David's Tackel box has a good selection of chatters. No beads thou.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Close enough

http://www.ccartwright.com/rice.html


----------



## Wygans

Im curious what size croakers do yall use?


----------



## crazycroaker2005

Buc ees has them in texas city and surf side.. I used on this weekend and hooked up darn near every cast I was using just chatter weight tied to a 2 or 3 foot leader.. No rice bead I'm a believer in them..


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Wygans said:


> Im curious what size croakers do yall use?


Whatever they sell from 2" to 2#


----------



## troutless

I picked up some bone chatters at FTU yesterday but haven't had the opportunity to try them yet.


----------



## sharkchum

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Whatever they sell from 2" to 2#


You need to use the big 5lb to 10lb croaker if you want to catch the big 40"+ trout in Zephyr cove. I start keeping the big one's in the winter and fatten them up for Spring. Big bait = Big trout.


----------



## Wygans

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Whatever they sell from 2" to 2#


thanks

Im up in Virginia and I haven't heard of anyone using croaker for specks.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05

Teach them and be a god among men


----------



## Flounder Face

sharkchum said:


> You need to use the big 5lb to 10lb croaker if you want to catch the big 40"+ trout in Zephyr cove. I start keeping the big one's in the winter and fatten them up for Spring. Big bait = Big trout.


That is a beautiful trout.


----------



## JShupe

sharkchum said:


> You need to use the big 5lb to 10lb croaker if you want to catch the big 40"+ trout in Zephyr cove. I start keeping the big one's in the winter and fatten them up for Spring. Big bait = Big trout.


Magnum sow right there!! :ac550:

GO BIG OR GO HOME!


----------



## gaftop

I was going to swing by FTU today but the traffic was too bad at 5 pm. Does anybody know where to buy these in the lake Jackson area? Do they have them at that tackle shop in Clute or at Buckys in Surfside? Thanks in advance!


----------



## gaftop

Found them at buckies in surfside.


----------



## propshiner

gaftop said:


> I was going to swing by FTU today but the traffic was too bad at 5 pm. Does anybody know where to buy these in the lake Jackson area? Do they have them at that tackle shop in Clute or at Buckys in Surfside? Thanks in advance!


I saw them at the Texas City Buccees.


----------



## agonzales1981

Gonna put the rig to the test in the morning!


----------



## sharkchum

Just thought I would bring this back to the top for the people who haven't seen it. Right now through September is probably the best time to catch trout on croaker in Galveston Bay, and this rig helps me catch more. Trust me, it works.


----------

